# ZMySQLda funktioniert in Zope nicht [solved]

## big-birdy

Hallo,

ich versuche nun schon den ganzen Tag ZMySQLda für Zope zu installieren. Die Packete werden compiliert, aber ich kann ZMySQLda nich in Zope einbinden. 

Start ich Zope und den debug Modus bekomme ich sofort folgende Meldungen: 

```
Error Application Could not import Products.ZMySQLDA

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/home/xxx/zope/Products/ZMySQLDA/__init__.py", line 91 in ? import DA

File "/home/xxx/zope/Products/ZMySQLDA/DA.py", line 91 in ? from db immport DB

File "/home/xxx/zope/Products/ZMySQLDA/db.py", line 89, in ? import _mysql

Import Error: No module named _mysql
```

Installiert sind folgende Packete:

```
dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1

net-zope/zope-2.10.11

net-zope/zmysqlda-2.0.8
```

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen  :Wink: 

Gruß

Big-birdyLast edited by big-birdy on Fri Oct 22, 2010 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## big-birdy

Hat niemand eine Idee  :Sad: 

----------

## big-birdy

Also ich denke ich konnte das Problem eingrenzen. 

Zope kommt mit einer eigenen Python Instanz. Diese findet aber die Pakete nicht, die ich via emerge ... installiert habe. 

Wie kann ich das ändern?

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## big-birdy

Habs geschafft. Die Module lagen alle unter 

```
/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages
```

Hab den Ordner nun nach

```
/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages
```

kopiert. Jetzt funktioniert es endlich  :Wink: 

Gruß

Christian

----------

